# كود هدايا الكريسماس فى الهيدر



## ramez5 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمه​ 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
بمناسبة اقتراب العام الجديد 2011
راجيين من الرب يسوع أن يكون هذا العام الجديد
عام كلة محبة وأفراح وسعادة حقيقية مع يسوع​ 
الكود عبارة عن هدايا
والهدايا دى علشان العام الجديد
كل واحد هيختار هديتة
ويشوف فيها اية
ودة مثال​ 






​ 
تحميل الكود
http://ch-joy.elkrma.net/ch/Code-Christmas.txt​ 
هتضع الكود فى اول الهيدر
ودة مثال لمشاهدة الكود
http://ch-joy.com/vb/​ 
اتمنى انة ينال أعجابكم​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*اللنك مش شغال معايا
بيظهر كلام كتير انجلش
​*


----------

